# Composition Contest #1: Voting



## musicrom

Now that the deadline for submissions to the Composition Contest has passed, it is finally time for voting! Good job to all participants who submitted a piece!

Here are the rules for voting:
1) Anybody can vote, provided they have been on TC before the announcement of the contest.
2) You must listen to every composition. They can be found here.
3) Vote for your 3 favorite compositions in a numbered list (if you don't number them, I will assume they are named in order from best to worst)
4) If you submitted a piece, you are required to vote. You may not vote for own composition.

The options are as following:

Crudblud's _And on guitar we have..._ for solo trombone
Mahlerian's Flutter, for Alto Flute
esharpe's November Second for Solo Hand Percussion
Matsps's Rondo for Tubular Bells
musicrom's Suite for Viola
ricardo_jvc6's Leaping Notes for Trumpet

EDIT: The voting deadline is Sunday, May 18th at 8:00 pm ET.


----------



## helpmeplslol

1. esharpe's November Second for Solo Hand Percussion
2. Matsps's Rondo for Tubular Bells
3. Crudblud's And on guitar we have... for solo trombone


----------



## Aramis

1. _And on guitar we have..._ because it's the only piece in which there is actually something going on, for real
2. _Leaping Notes_ because of successful, scherzo-like A section which I could perhaps enjoy if I wouldn't dislike trumpet and scherzos even twice as much 
3. _Suite for Viola_ because it sounds like work of a total greenhorn, so let it get a vote of encouragement


----------



## Crudblud

1. ricardo_jvc6's _Leaping Notes_ for Trumpet
2. musicrom's _Suite for Viola_
3. Mahlerian's _Flutter_, for Alto Flute


----------



## Mahlerian

1. Crudblud's _And on guitar we have..._ for solo trombone
2. ricardo_jvc6's Leaping Notes for Trumpet
3. musicrom's Suite for Viola


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

1. Crudblud's And on guitar we have... for solo trombone
2. Mahlerian Flutter for alto Flute
3. musicrom's Viola suite

I love Crudblud's song as much I like Mahlerian Flutter, I have been thinking which one should get first. Though Choices. But I love Crudblud's use of Gliss's, Falls and stuff. Musicrom's Viola Suite was also indeed nicely done.


----------



## Yoshi

All pieces were very interesting and I enjoyed them. Congratulations to all of you. Here's my top:

1- ricardo_jvc6's Leaping Notes for Trumpet (I enjoyed it so much I had to repeat it 3 times)
2- Crudblud's And on guitar we have... for solo trombone
3- Matsps's Rondo for Tubular Bells


----------



## Fuga42

1. ricardo_jvc6's Leaping Notes for Trumpet
2. musicrom's Suite for Viola
3. Mahlerian's Flutter, for Alto Flute


----------



## eilrahc

1) esharpe's November Second for Solo Hand Percussion
2) Mahlerian's Flutter, for Alto Flute
3) Crudblud's And on guitar we have... for solo trombone


----------



## omega

1. _Leaping Notes for trumpet_ by Ricardo :trp:
2. _November Second_ by esharpe
3. _Flutter_ by Mahlerian

Bravo to all the contestants!

I may change my opinion if you send me some chocolates. Please contact me by private message for any sort of bribing.


----------



## Op.123

1. ricardo_jvc6's Leaping Notes for Trumpet
2. musicrom's Suite for Viola
3. Mahlerian's Flutter, for Alto Flute


----------



## Vasks

*1- Crudblud's "And on guitar we have... " 
2- ricardo_jvc6's "Leaping Notes"
3 -Mahlerian's "Flutter"*

My voting was based on the quality of the composition, not its practicality of performance, otherwise my votes would be very different.

_And I'd sure like to know what software ricardo used for his sounds, because that puts my Garritan to shame._


----------



## aleazk

1. *Crudblud*'s "_And on guitar we have..._" 
2. *ricardo_jvc6*'s "_Leaping Notes_"
3. *Mahlerian*'s "_Flutter_"


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

1. *Ricardo_jvc6* - Leaping Notes. 
2. *Musicrom* - Suite for Viola.
3. *Mahlerian* - Flutter.


----------



## Winterreisender

1. Ricardo "Leaping Notes"
2. Matsps "Tubular Bells"
3. Eshapre "Solo Percussion" 

Good job, all :clap:


----------



## esharpe

1 ricardo_jvc6's Leaping Notes for Trumpet

2 Mahlerian's Flutter, for Alto Flute

3 Matsps's Rondo for Tubular Bells


----------



## Matsps

1) musicrom's Suite for Viola
2) Mahlerian's Flutter, for Alto Flute
3) ricardo_jvc6's Leaping Notes for Trumpet

This was fun. Hopefully there will be another sometime.


----------



## musicrom

1. ricardo_jv6's Leaping Notes for Trumpet
2. Crudblud's _And on guitar we have..._ for solo trombone
3. Matsps's Rondo for Tubular Bells


----------



## Torkelburger

1. Mahlerian's Flutter, for Alto Flute
2. Crudblud's And on guitar we have... for solo trombone
3. esharpe's November Second for Solo Hand Percussion

Enjoyed them all


----------



## musicrom

Just a reminder! The deadline to vote is today at 8:00 pm EST (in about 8 hours).


----------



## musicrom

Okay, voting is now closed! I will tabulate the scores shortly and post who the winner of the first contest is.


----------



## musicrom

:trp: Congratulations to *ricardo_jvc6* for winning Composition Contest #1! :trp:

His composition, Leaping Notes for Trumpet, won by a pretty significant margin, getting 37 points total!

In second place, Crudblud got a formidable 23 points for his competition _And on guitar we have..._ for solo trombone.

Good job as well to all participants who helped make this competition a reality and submitted a variety of good, interesting compositions!

I don't know exactly how I can reward ricardo_jvc6 for his accomplishment, but perhaps if we will continue having contests in the future, we can start a TC Composer's Leaderboard, and ricardo_jvc6 can be the current leader.


----------



## Crudblud

Well done ricardo. A most deserved win for a very fine piece.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Congratuwelldone, Ricardo! :tiphat:



musicrom said:


> I don't know exactly how I can reward ricardo_jvc6 for his accomplishment, but perhaps if we will continue having contests in the future, we can start a TC Composer's Leaderboard, and ricardo_jvc6 can be the current leader.


In the meantime, how about we all add a dedication in the signature field?

Also... Who's going to start a thread to discuss the next contest?


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

Thanks guys, I was really busy trying to do the right composition for the time being, and I think I did it. I liked crudblub piece and mahlerian too, I think they had the potential to win this competition way more than me but thanks . I love Trumpet in Bb, and the people who said and question what sounds I used, and it was VSL and I love its realism. 

It was a good competition, there should have been a lot more pieces than just 6. I hope in the next competition there will be more composers to stand out! 

Good Job, keep up the good work!


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Let us all not forget to thank the organiser of the entire competition!
Without Musicrom's dedication, none of this would have been possible! :tiphat:


----------

